# Netbeans6.5 : Kürzel für Befehle



## Skilllord (6. Feb 2009)

Hey,

Ich meinem Videotraining benutzt der Programmierer in Netbeans5.5 einfach Kürzel wie sout[Leertaste] und dann erstellt das Programm automatisch ein System.out.println(); . In meinem Netbeans *6.5* klappt das nicht.

Wo finde ich die Einstellungen für solche Kürzel in Netbeans 6.5 ?

Gruß, Skilllord


----------



## André Uhres (6. Feb 2009)

1234567890


----------



## Skilllord (6. Feb 2009)

Jau danach habe ich gesucht ... ich danke dir!


----------

